# Ruling the Roost



## Peanuts (Oct 16, 2005)

I just couldn't help but post these pictures  There is nothing special about them, so I am not going to put them into the general gallery.

The female teaching the males proper hygiene






Is it just me or does it look like the female is punishing the poor males? haha





And these two avoiding her


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 28, 2005)

big mistake here Peanuts!!

these should definatly be in the nature section!  Awesome shots!!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 28, 2005)

Holy cripes I haven't seen this thread in a while!  Thanks Raymond! (by the way... how is Daisy? we have been missing her pictures)


----------



## Knopka (Oct 28, 2005)

Definately the Nature Gallery! Great captures, especially the first two :thumbup:!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 29, 2005)

Say if you want it moved then. I can do it for you!
I think it SHOULD be moved!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 29, 2005)

LaFoto!! Congrats on your title!! Super Mod!! Awesome, I am so sure you will be perfect for this, and Good Luck!!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2005)

Now that's some Canadian pride! Loons and ducks rule.
Bueatiful shots! And she _does _look like she's punishing'em!


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh yes.. good old mallards, plenty of them to shoot around here. (With the camera of course  )

I haven't seen a loon for quite some time now, except for on our loonie (indeed, no polar bears either, except on the toonie). But the geese are dwindling before the winter unfortunately, so one less bird to photograph. But the snow has arrived in my area, so out come the winter boots and parka lol: )! 

Thanks for commenting


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2005)

Snow? Boots? Parka? Where the heck do you live? Anyway, if you've got ducks over there, it must be nice... *sigh* so many places I must go... ;-)


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm in the southern Alberta area.  We got a tiny bit of snow (just a cm or two), but enough that I can't walk the dog with my flip flops.   So I have all my winter gear ready for when the real snow comes.


----------

